# Roll Farms Dec / Jan kidding thread - Ruby, twin bucks, pics pg 7



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2012)

Jazz, due Christmas day







Dazzle....due Dec 26th-ish






Ruby, due Dec. 27th, and Peyton, due date unknown






And Ellie, due date unknown but US confirmed bred on the 1st try so she's gotta go soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2012)

You sure are going to have a busy few weeks!  ..will be watching and waiting!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 15, 2012)

We will be right behind you with some of ours.  But we are hoping ours were maybe missed, and rebred the next heat cycle. Some of htem aren't looking very big and we are worried about a bunch of singles this year.  We did breed a month earlier this year and maybe  wasn't the best year to do that with the heat we had this summer.  Time will tell. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 15, 2012)

Go Peyton!!!


----------



## Ms E (Dec 16, 2012)

Kim-

This is Ms E from Backyard chickens a bit south of you in Henry County.

I have a goat that looks at about the same timing as your Jazz.  My first kidding but her second.  I'm kinda scared but I was told by her previous owners that her first kidding was just fine - happened while they were at work.  

Good luck with yours.  This rookie might look to you for advise.

Ms e


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 16, 2012)

Howdy...I sent you a link to the 'kidding' page I did for BYH, it may help.  If you need anything, just holler.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 17, 2012)

Shaved Peyton, Jazz and Ruby's udders / tails yesterday and was reminded that goats CAN tap dance.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## 2goats8kids (Dec 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Shaved Peyton, Jazz and Ruby's udders / tails yesterday and was reminded that goats CAN tap dance.


 I'm not looking forward to that - my girls view haircuts like they'd view the rack and cat-o'-nine-tails, and that was without approaching their udders, as they were just dry yearlings with their last haircuts. This should be fun.


----------



## hoosierchick (Dec 20, 2012)

Hoping for spotted, female babies on Christmas day.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2012)

waiting to see what Jazz has!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

Alright everyone.  I did the round trip to pick up a Roll Farm baby.  You better get your deposits in now and get your travel plans in place.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 21, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Alright everyone.  I did the round trip to pick up a Roll Farm baby.  You better get your deposits in now and get your travel plans in place.  You will not be disappointed.


Roll Farm is 18 hour drive from us...sigh... If my brother in law ever decided to get goats (I am not sure if they are allowed...horses yes...goats??)...I will be sure to tell him to go to Roll Farm!! They are in Kentucky near Cincinnati. Good luck with Trip!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 23, 2012)

Ellie kidded about 1am, these girls were fighting over who was gonna be born first...had to do some untangling but everything came out fine in the end.

Twin DOES, because I wanted a buckling (4-H wether).


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 23, 2012)

They are pretty.  Good job getting them out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats on your little girls!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful!  I think your goats got the wrong memos--boys from your others, girls from this one.


----------



## Ms E (Dec 23, 2012)

What sweeties!  Congrats.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hope my ewes all read the memo...the more girls the better


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 23, 2012)

Very cute! You seem to be constantly getting the opposite of what you want. Here's hoping the next births you get the male or female that you are looking for!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 24, 2012)

Doesn't that always happen when you really need bucks.  Those doelings are just beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 24, 2012)

I showed my husband the white eared doeling. He said "What have you done she could have been our!" Lol.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 24, 2012)

Um.  Ellie.  She still could be....just sayin'....the buyer backed out, or is doing that "Well, I can't send the deposit out" thing that usually turns into, "We can't get her right now."


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 24, 2012)

Sadly we have no pen or supplies ready for babies. But I would be lying if there was not a little part of me that was saying "surely one more would be fine"


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 26, 2012)

Dazzle had a single whopper buckling, 9.5# and her first ever non-blue roan kid.   She severely injured her eye and ended up blind on that side early in her pregnancy, so I'm not complaining about the single, I'm just glad she carried him to term.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 26, 2012)

He looks tall!   Way to go momma!


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 26, 2012)

He had to be big so she could find him..

He is adorable.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats Rolls!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

*Congrats! Very cute!!!*


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 27, 2012)

Peyton - twin red bucks, little "Bullitt" juniors....and not a spot on 'em.....(She's Freeney's mama so there SHOULD have been spots, lol)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2012)

You are sure busy over there.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 27, 2012)

CONGRATS ROLL, KEEP EM COMING!!! VERY NICE GOATS


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 27, 2012)

Peyton's boys....


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 27, 2012)

They are wonderful looking boys.  Sorry they are boys.   If I had any need of a Boer buck I would be calling but I don't.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

Two big boys too.


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 27, 2012)

Cool pic, they look like they are doing the mirror pose.
Handsome boys, congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

they are so cute


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Cool pic, they look like they are doing the mirror pose.
> Handsome boys, congrats!


*

LOL!!! X2! *


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I may go nuts before Ruby and Jazz kid. 

Yeah, it'll be a short trip...but still....


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 28, 2012)

Love them all! very cute!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 29, 2012)

Jazz had twin BOYS.  I really, really wanted a girl to keep.

Instead...I got a boy to keep..




11#, 2-teated, and he's definitely Bullitt's boy...that head don't lie!








Here's the other one.... 9 #  - destined for wetherhood....(I don't like his teat formation - 4 and they're too close together)






eta birth details from our FB page...

So what happened was......Jazz just wouldn't push. Kept acting like she wanted to, but something wasn't 'right' so she'd change positiion and stretch and lay back down and then right back up. After 3 hours I decided to investigate. I felt 2 back feet from one kid and the head of another. Pushed one kid (back legs) out of the way and got the front legs / head together of the other and tried to deliver them and....nope. Wasn't gonna happen, this kid was HUGE. Pushed everything back in and got the head out, finally (I was reallllllly sweating that one b/c I was afraid he'd aspirate birth fluid and drown), cleaned his mouth / nose out and then went back in for a leg. Couldn't get the other leg so I pulled while she pushed and FINALLY got the big 11#, 2- teated paint !!! boy out. Went back in and flipped #2 so he was in the right position and she pushed him out on her own - 9# traditional. Everyone is fine now, she'll get Pen G for a week just to cover the bases, and we may have a new keeper buck. He's awful purty, and my word is he HUGE.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!  And good job getting those kids out safely!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow..you're not kidding (no pun intended) HIS HEAD IS HUGE! Pretty Boy!

I really hope I never have to "reach in". You ROCK!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

With our sheep, we are coming up to our 6th lambing season, and so far I've only had to "reach" in once.  As with every year, I now have all my fingernails short and smooth and have read and reread all the possible problems with diagrams...I am ready!

The head shape on that first one does look like your buck Bullit...handsome lad


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice work there!  Tough delivery and you got them both out alive and well.  He is definitely handsome.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 30, 2012)

They are beautiful! Sorry you didn't get your girl


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 30, 2012)

Saw them on facebook. They look wonderful!  Congratulations!


----------



## G6momma (Dec 31, 2012)

All our so sweet!!! I'm so excited to get our first kids! I really pray I don't have to assist!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 1, 2013)

I can see why the one you are keeping is a "keeper".  He is awesome!  Great job  getting them out.  Glad all is well.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2013)

Ruby's in labor.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## jodief100 (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't Wait.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2013)

PInk pink pink


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2013)

20K did you see Reaper's pics?   My dd's been having fun w/ photoshop....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

He's so handsome!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2013)

yes, I did see it,  I love it and was very impressed with it.  I don't have photoshop, Kind of afraid of it. LOL.  Kind of used to my simple program, but it doesn't do as much as photoshop can do. Of course, not as big a learning curve either. 

I sure hope you get some girls from Ruby.  

Our first doe should be kidding by the weekend.  I am still feeding up in the field right now, trying to keep them out of the barn as much as posible to keep it dry for kidding   As soon as the first couple kid, we will have to start feeding in the barn.  Then they all get lazy and just want to lay in the barn all day and poop and make it a mess. LOL.  

Have you had frozen ground by you? or wet and muddy. Ours has been wet and muddy.  Wish it would get a little colder out.  We really need a cold winter to help with the parasites this spring.  If we have another warm winter we are talking about using Prohibit for the first time.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2013)

Twin boys so far....grrrrr....


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2013)

Grrrrr.....Grrrrr.....double Grrrrrrrrr........!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

:/  Gosh, that is rotten!  Any doelings hiding in there?


----------



## RainySunday (Jan 2, 2013)

bummer!  At least they are healthy?  Though, I admit, I was not thrilled when our first tow does had a combined group of 4 bucks and 1 doe.  I was very happy when the third made up for it with triplet does.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 20K did you see Reaper's pics?   My dd's been having fun w/ photoshop....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/reaper3_zpsbfa7f888.jpg
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Reaper2_zps269ff355.jpg


He is so handsome!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2013)

I was hoping she was hiding a doe in there but NOPE.  Grrrr.

Nice lookin' boys, though.  9# and 8#.  We're done now til Feb.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 2, 2013)

congrats roll, he is prutty awesome.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry about no does, but boy are you getting handsome bucks!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2013)

I think your buck wants to make sure his line is carried on FOREVER! 
Sorry you are not getting your does.  
..but those boys sure are handsome!


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 2, 2013)

They are very cute...


----------

